# The President of the IBO fighting at 3rd leg!!!!



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, I believe i have witnessed the worst display of professionalism and sportsmanship i have ever seen in the sport of archery today. I saw the president of the IBO, Brian Marcum, starting a physical altercation with a well respected archer over a simple question that was asked....unbelievable. I used to love coming to these events, truthfully it was the highlight of my year....to see this coming from the supposed head of the organization is disheartening to say the least. I have never attended an ASA shoot, but i believe next year ill put all the money and vacation time I use for the triple crown and put it towards a few of the closer asa's. I really hope the IBO can get somebody better than the unhinged punk that they have now.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

What happened?


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

the question was something about why a specific person, who is a sponsor of the ibo, was given special privilege to not shoot with his peer group and why his score would still count. Brian then started bumping chests with the archer and knocked his hat off before they were separated. All i know is if i acted like that at my job i would be in the unemployment line come monday.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

how dare him call out the supreme leader


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

So lets hear the specifics, that's the way to spread this and hopefully get things fixed. It was in public so who was the sponsor?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Fun


----------



## robinofthehood (Jun 14, 2010)

hossa1881 said:


> the question was something about why a specific person, who is a sponsor of the ibo, was given special privilege to not shoot with his peer group and why his score would still count. Brian then started bumping chests with the archer and knocked his hat off before they were separated. All i know is if i acted like that at my job i would be in the unemployment line come monday.


Witnessed this scuffle, did ya...?
I saw Brian at the registration booth Saturday morning, he seamed rather calm and collective.
Would you call this provocation or unsportsman like conduct.?
I would say a sponsor with a peer group time slot should "not" be exempt from shooting in that slot. Yea, maybe he's got a booth to man and wears to promote, but.

The rule book states:
"If an archer is registered by the IBO or host club in a peer group and that archer does not shoot in the group. his or her score will be ineligible for National awards of any kind."

Rules are rules and I believe a lot the rules are not being enforced properly. When rules are not enforced it opens the door for mayhem.


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

What no pictures of the fight??


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

robinofthehood said:


> Witnessed this scuffle, did ya...?
> I saw Brian at the registration booth Saturday morning, he seamed rather calm and collective.
> Would you call this provocation or unsportsman like conduct.?
> I would say a sponsor with a peer group time slot should "not" be exempt from shooting in that slot. Yea, maybe he's got a booth to man and wears to promote, but.
> ...


He did say he witnessed it.....


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

Personally I could care less about a chest bumping altercation. Should it happen? No but ***** happens in the heat of the moment and we will probably never hear both sides to the story so it doesn't matter to me.
Someone getting out of shooting peer group when others can not get out of it does matter though. The owner of the shop I shoot for was supposed to shoot peer group Saturday but his son's graduation was Saturday so he couldn't shoot. The IBO told him if he didn't shoot peer group then his score would not count for the Triple Crown. The rules have to apply the same to all participants.
Why is shooting peer group such a big deal ? I understand it is nice to have the top shooters together to weed out any possible cheating but it seems that a little leeway or at least allow shooters to adjust days if possible even if they have to cross classes a little to allow for shooters that can't make the Saturday time slot would help out. Personally the thought of shooting peer group is great, I was supposed to shoot peer group for my class at a NYS IBO event in Oswego a couple weeks ago at 9:30 AM so we were there at 9:00 only to find that 2 of the others had already shot. I was disappointed only because I wanted to shoot against the best of my class.


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> Personally I could care less about a chest bumping altercation. Should it happen? No but ***** happens in the heat of the moment and we will probably never hear both sides to the story so it doesn't matter to me.
> Someone getting out of shooting peer group when others can not get out of it does matter though. The owner of the shop I shoot for was supposed to shoot peer group Saturday but his son's graduation was Saturday so he couldn't shoot. The IBO told him if he didn't shoot peer group then his score would not count for the Triple Crown. The rules have to apply the same to all participants.
> Why is shooting peer group such a big deal ? I understand it is nice to have the top shooters together to weed out any possible cheating but it seems that a little leeway or at least allow shooters to adjust days if possible even if they have to cross classes a little to allow for shooters that can't make the Saturday time slot would help out. Personally the thought of shooting peer group is great, I was supposed to shoot peer group for my class at a NYS IBO event in Oswego a couple weeks ago at 9:30 AM so we were there at 9:00 only to find that 2 of the others had already shot. I was disappointed only because I wanted to shoot against the best of my class.


That is the problem with the IBO now, too much leeway. Needs to be more structured. If you can't make the times then don't shoot, plain and simple. I know it is a little bigger scale, but do you think the PGA just lets their guys play with and when they want. I highly doubt it.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

Fire Archer said:


> That is the problem with the IBO now, too much leeway. Needs to be more structured. If you can't make the times then don't shoot, plain and simple. I know it is a little bigger scale, but do you think the PGA just lets their guys play with and when they want. I highly doubt it.


I second this


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

Fire Archer said:


> That is the problem with the IBO now, too much leeway. Needs to be more structured. If you can't make the times then don't shoot, plain and simple. I know it is a little bigger scale, but do you think the PGA just lets their guys play with and when they want. I highly doubt it.


You are aloud to shoot. Your score can't count towards the Triple Crown.


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

glennx said:


> You are aloud to shoot. Your score can't count towards the Triple Crown.


I am aware of this. But why does everyone feel that special exceptions should be made for them and they should be allowed to do as they please? It is simple, learn the rules and follow them or stay at the house.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

If you come to Asa , you will never go back to ibo.


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

12sonly said:


> If you come to Asa , you will never go back to ibo.


ASA will let people shoot other times than scheduled times, witness a guy shoot 10 up on a range that the next day people struggled for light. Did he have an advantage yes and should not be allowed. Shooting same times evens the playing field


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Bowtech11 said:


> ASA will let people shoot other times than scheduled times, witness a guy shoot 10 up on a range that the next day people struggled for light. Did he have an advantage yes and should not be allowed. Shooting same times evens the playing field


What Pro Am? What Class ? Let's here some details !


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

cenochs said:


> What Pro Am? What Class ? Let's here some details !


I know the guy and I will not say his name cause he did nothing wrong senior open was the class


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Bowtech11 said:


> ASA will let people shoot other times than scheduled times, witness a guy shoot 10 up on a range that the next day people struggled for light. Did he have an advantage yes and should not be allowed. Shooting same times evens the playing field




Yes there is a Friday 4pm option for classes that get stuck shooting all in one day. It can change the playing field slightly but this is a short term solution for the growth asa is having. Technically anyone can choose this so its not really an unfair advantage.


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

schmel_me said:


> Yes there is a Friday 4pm option for classes that get stuck shooting all in one day. It can change the playing field slightly but this is a short term solution for the growth asa is having. Technically anyone can choose this so its not really an unfair advantage.


Really shooting in the rain or shooting in the afternoon both days does not make a difference in scores


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Asa is going through major growing pains. I can guarantee he didn't shoot with bunch of friends. All you need in ibo is good friends and a sharp pencil.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

ASA allows people to shoot all targets on Friday and Saturday if they have objections to shooting on Sunday.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

If what happened really happened then Mr. Marcum should have been arrested for assault and battery.


----------



## sahrpshooter (Aug 6, 2007)

You guys are missing the point here.. There shouldn't be two sides to the story the president of a company should NEVER touch a paying costumer Especially that way in a head bump and chest numb.. 99% of people at work would be fired on the spot no questions asked! 

And as far as seeing Brian sat morning "calm" cuz it happened Saturday afternoon


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

As of the sponsor your talking bout not shooting in his right peer group. Well guess what he did I was there an in peers there was a odd number of people so top peer group was 3 people and top 1,2,3 all agreed to shoot all 40 an then another person in peers wanted to shoot all 40 so he was added to that group. Just saying


----------



## sahrpshooter (Aug 6, 2007)

Then why did a guy from top peer shoot in the 2nd group?


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

He was in group 2 anyway cause first group woulda been only 3 due to odd people so another guy wanted all 40 an they added him. The guy in group to coulda shoot with group one but didn't want to


----------



## sahrpshooter (Aug 6, 2007)

They would never have an odd amount of people in the top group, maybe the bottom this isn't my first rodeo but it's ok you can stick up for your man so you keep your pro staff position


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

If you know so much the rule says the majority of the group decides what to shoot. The top 3 wanted all 40 in day an if what your saying is true the 4th person would have to shoot all 40 due to majority of group wanting all 40. So Mr know it all it woulda effected the 4th place person not the top three an I believe it was 5 place who wanted all 40. So no rules were broken. FYI I'm not on his pro staff so get your facts straight


----------



## sahrpshooter (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah your right on the rules, but there for the top guys should have shot togther but didn't, so fyi rules did get broke.. Ok sorry abb "fanboy"


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

He is a good friend an if you decide that rules are broken then why blame him how did he break them


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

lets see if I get this right, if 5 people are in the top group and 3 or 4 of the five want to shoot all targets in one day, then the whole group has to shoot all in one day. There are no options to shoot with another group, right.


----------



## sahrpshooter (Aug 6, 2007)

well the reason im getting at is its just funny how on all the other classes they are stritched with the rules, and in mbo they seem to bend a little, im not saying they cant shoot his a very good shot I kinda wonder sometimes why he doesn't go semi or pro and get some real money with his talent but hey that's up to him and getting off topic, but that wasn't even the main subject of the post. and I personally don't care about it anymore because after i seen how the PRESIDENT OF THE IBO went and head butted and came chest to chest i feel that's b/s and un called for no owner of a company should ever touch a paying customer in these case it was a shooter that has been shooting a very long time and wont be back after this. if you or anyone else at our jobs did this would most likely be walked out on the spot. I think something should be done about that more than what we where arguing about cuz that's a small issue compared to this in my eyes.


----------



## sahrpshooter (Aug 6, 2007)

and let me say this to clear things up before it gets anymore heated up, this thread didn't start to call anyone out .. i didn't even start this thread.. simply telling you what the question asked was, was about peir groups that's it and brain damn near attack the guy and like was stated got right in his face knock the guys hat loose and chest bumped him that's un called for and that's simply what this was trying to get after not calling any of the shooters out congrats too all that shot well this weekend it was a heck of a course!


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

I do agree if that did happen it's very unprofessional


----------



## sahrpshooter (Aug 6, 2007)

Well there was a few people that seen it happen but I'm not going to say any nAmes till they give me permission


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

Doesn't sound like it will turn out real well for someone. However why not just answer the question an go on


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> I was supposed to shoot peer group for my class at a NYS IBO event in Oswego a couple weeks ago at 9:30 AM so we were there at 9:00 only to find that 2 of the others had already shot. I was disappointed only because I wanted to shoot against the best of my class.


hope it wasn't SHC. Peer groups were suppose to be there at 9, I waited till 9:30 and they sent me out with another group. Heard the other 2 other guys showed up just after that. I know 1 guy had to shoot sat. But thats allowed in the NYS triple crown and they do a good job of splitting up friends. But we all survived so all is good.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Don't think it can't and isn't happening in the ASA!

I believe IF an archer is a competing and finishing in the money regularly then he should be required to, at the least, shoot his last qualifying SOY tournaments AND the Classic with his peers. I fully appreciate accommodating archers. But at some point "accommodating" an archer or two becomes unfair to the dozens of other competitors that spend hundreds of dollars each tournament to participate.

For an archer in class XYZ to shot with and to be *scored*by a group of ABC class archers offers a potentially great advantage! I am *NOT* saying anyone has cheated or would knowingly be less than diligent in calling a score. But the "ABC" class archers do not have as heavily a vested interest in an "XYZ" class archers score.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

sahrpshooter said:


> and let me say this to clear things up before it gets anymore heated up, this thread didn't start to call anyone out .. i didn't even start this thread.. simply telling you what the question asked was, was about peir groups that's it and brain damn near attack the guy and like was stated got right in his face knock the guys hat loose and chest bumped him that's un called for and that's simply what this was trying to get after not calling any of the shooters out congrats too all that shot well this weekend it was a heck of a course!


Hmmm, that how folks end up with pot knots on their head.........................


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

wvbowhunter06 said:


> If you know so much the rule says the majority of the group decides what to shoot. The top 3 wanted all 40 in day an if what your saying is true the 4th person would have to shoot all 40 due to majority of group wanting all 40. So Mr know it all it woulda effected the 4th place person not the top three an I believe it was 5 place who wanted all 40. So no rules were broken. FYI I'm not on his pro staff so get your facts straight


Peer groups are set to shoot 30 and 10 but I am pretty sure that the whole group has to agree to shoot all 40 on Saturday. That is another rule that just causes problems. Set it to shoot 30 on Saturday and 10 on Sunday and if you can't make it then so be it. Why didn't the guy that Marcum supposedly assaulted fold his teeth back for him?


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Here is from the IBO website:

Peer groups will shoot 30 targets on Saturday, July 11, and 10 targets on Sunday July 12, 2015. Amateur classes have the option to shoot them all on Saturday if their peer group agrees. 

To compete for the Championship, you must meet in front of the IBO booth at the assigned times to be grouped with your competition. Failure to do so will result in your elimination from the National Triple Crown Championship.

There is no majority rule for peers. All have to agree to shoot all 40 on Saturday. The top peer group was:

1.Jerry Mullet
2. Coty sites
3. Tom Ashley
4. John Simpson

The IBO has never place 3 in the top group because this makes one have to shoot first on more targets. Groups are always four and if an odd number the last group is three or five. 

John Simpson did not agree to shoot all 40 on Saturday as as such the group did not agree per the rules.


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

IRISH_11 said:


> Here is from the IBO website:
> 
> Peer groups will shoot 30 targets on Saturday, July 11, and 10 targets on Sunday July 12, 2015. Amateur classes have the option to shoot them all on Saturday if their peer group agrees.
> 
> ...


I was pretty sure the whole group had to agree. So, instead of the IBO making the other 3 shoot 30 and 10 and follow their rules, they created a lot of chaos by moving guys around. Typical of an organization that has no clue what they are doing. The rules are there and if you never deviate from them, then nobody has a real complaint.


----------



## f166 (Oct 9, 2009)

Everyone must be upset because they can't beat him! I was in 2nd last year and had to do the same. I would do it again he is a great guy and no I don't shoot for him and yes I have a different string sponsor! Next year he will have his hands full beating me. Everyone wines when things don't go their way.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Fire Archer said:


> Peer groups are set to shoot 30 and 10 but I am pretty sure that the whole group has to agree to shoot all 40 on Saturday. That is another rule that just causes problems. Set it to shoot 30 on Saturday and 10 on Sunday and if you can't make it then so be it. Why didn't the guy that Marcum supposedly assaulted fold his teeth back for him?


Maybe he showed more class than Mr. Marcum


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

f166 said:


> Everyone must be upset because they can't beat him! I was in 2nd last year and had to do the same. I would do it again he is a great guy and no I don't shoot for him and yes I have a different string sponsor! Next year he will have his hands full beating me. Everyone wines when things don't go their way.


Not sure what you are talking about. I'm not upset in the least. Jerry can definitely shoot and I'm sure he is a good guy. This was never about Jerry. Its about the IBO who has leadership that couldn't pour piss out of a boot with directions on the heel. 

I'm pretty sure that every amateur who shot in Marengo went to work today unless they are retired or were born with a silver spoon in their mouth.


----------



## f166 (Oct 9, 2009)

Last year the ibo explain the citation before we shot and Jerry also ask me personally before the meeting on Saturday morning. If this altercation happened Saturday afternoon it's because someone didn't shoot very well just saying. I lost and shook his hand and guys wanted me to protest it last year!!!!!! I lost because of me not someone getting a favor I want to beat the guy on top!


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

f166 said:


> Last year the ibo explain the citation before we shot and Jerry also ask me personally before the meeting on Saturday morning. If this altercation happened Saturday afternoon it's because someone didn't shoot very well just saying. I lost and shook his hand and guys wanted me to protest it last year!!!!!! I lost because of me not someone getting a favor I want to beat the guy on top!


The person who questioned Brian isn't even in Jerry's class. 

Again its not about Jerry. This is about the IBO'S blatant disregard for their own rules and making exceptions for one of their sponsors. 

Sometimes its better be silent and let people think you are an imbecile than it is to speak and remove all doubt.


----------



## f166 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm talking about the same thing did this happen after Jerry shot on Saturday. If so someone didn't like that their buddy got beat this should have been protested before they left Saturday morning!!!!


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

It was brought up. Person was told to be quiet or they would be DQ'd.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

IRISH_11 said:


> The person who questioned Brian isn't even in Jerry's class.
> 
> Again its not about Jerry. This is about the IBO'S blatant disregard for their own rules and making exceptions for one of their sponsors.
> 
> Sometimes its better be silent and let people think you are an imbecile than it is to speak and remove all doubt.


I agree, doesn't really matter who the players are, its the game.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

jimb said:


> I agree, doesn't really matter who the players are, its the game.


Thanks Jim


----------



## f166 (Oct 9, 2009)

Then why didn't he put his $25 and file a protest correctly it's in the rules you don't jump on someone after your buddy got beat.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Anybody commenting on this post you are doing so without knowing full knowledge of what happened. 

I posted an honest eyewitness account of the facts. My post broke no AT rules. 
It seems AT has taken a page from the IBO rulebook and are now practicing Gestapo tactics.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

AT has deleted my posts for no reason.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

This site is becoming about as credible as the IBO. 

Posters beware the AT SS is trolling looking for posts that make complete sense so they can delete them.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

The AT SS must be watching the Home run derby. 

Post away fellas.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

f166 said:


> Then why didn't he put his $25 and file a protest correctly it's in the rules you don't jump on someone after your buddy got beat.


Nobody jumped on anyone. An IBO member asked the president of the IBO a question about what happened. The member was then approached in threatening manner by Brian and chest bumped and had his hat nocked off. Read fast before the mods delete this.


----------



## f166 (Oct 9, 2009)

You might want to find a different sport this AT and the Ibo are driving you crazy.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

IRISH_11 said:


> Nobody jumped on anyone. An IBO member asked the president of the IBO a question about what happened. The member was then approached in threatening manner by Brian and chest bumped and had his hat nocked off. Read fast before the mods delete this.


I talked to Bryan yesterday evening and his story is nothing like what is being said on here.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

outbackarcher said:


> I talked to Bryan yesterday evening and his story is nothing like what is being said on here.


Elaborate on Brian's story.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

He said that he was asked about the rules for peer grouping and he was explaining them to the guy. Then the father in law of the guy comes toward him (Bryan) and is complaining about the IBO and rules. Bryan said he raised his voice back to the guy and said he was explaining the rules. He said then the father in law said something about getting loud (which I can't remember) and turned and walked off.

Let me add that the guy was was yelling at Bryan about the IBO and rules.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

outbackarcher said:


> He said that he was asked about the rules for peer grouping and he was explaining them to the guy. Then the father in law of the guy comes toward him (Bryan) and is complaining about the IBO and rules. Bryan said he raised his voice back to the guy and said he was explaining the rules. He said then the father in law said something about getting loud (which I can't remember) and turned and walked off.


Not what happened.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

IRISH_11 said:


> The person who questioned Brian isn't even in Jerry's class.
> 
> Again its not about Jerry. This is about the IBO'S blatant disregard for their own rules and making exceptions for one of their sponsors.
> 
> Sometimes its better be silent and let people think you are an imbecile than it is to speak and remove all doubt.


The person that questioned Bryan about peer group rules was in Jerry's class.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

outbackarcher said:


> The person that questioned Bryan about peer group rules was in Jerry's class.


Misinformed you are.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

IRISH_11 said:


> Misinformed you are.


I don't think so. I knew the names at the shoot and Bryan confirmed the names yesterday.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

outbackarcher said:


> I don't think so. I knew the names at the shoot and Bryan confirmed the names yesterday.


Classic case of he said she said. Nothing to be gained or proved in this futile volley of useless banter.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

IRISH_11 said:


> Classic case of he said she said. Nothing to be gained or proved in this futile volley of useless banter.


Whats new


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

No matter what happened I am sure that both sides are going to tell it as to make it sound like it was in no way their fault. I understand what's going on. It happens every year with the same guys. I have nothing against anyone's religion preference but religion is what this is basically all about. They know at the beginning of the year that peer groups shoot on Sunday. If you can't shoot on Sunday then ask the guys to shoot all on Saturday, if all of them don't want to then withdraw yourself from the NTC and just shoot the shoot. Don't let it cause a stink every year. It's tough luck and maybe next year it will go your way. This is same reason they don't shoot PMR or SPM is because they shoot on Sundays. They are a great shot, so the same thing may happen at the World.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

I have no dog in this fight but I heard almost word for word the same story that the OP shared...IBO is doing things that members have every right to question.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

I know nothing of what happened or who did what but the rules are plane and simple in black and white and if you can't follow the rules than don't sign up for the shoot plane and simple religion or race or any other thing makes No one person special from anyone else no other sport that I know of makes special exemptions


----------



## archerydude21 (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm with larry, I also heard an eyewitness account that is quite different. I do believe they made an exception to the rules that they shouldn't have. But its not the only thing the IBO did over the weekend that violated their own rules.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

nochance said:


> hope it wasn't SHC. Peer groups were suppose to be there at 9, I waited till 9:30 and they sent me out with another group. Heard the other 2 other guys showed up just after that. I know 1 guy had to shoot sat. But thats allowed in the NYS triple crown and they do a good job of splitting up friends. But we all survived so all is good.


lol yes it was SHC. We were the other 2 guys. We were at the tent by 9:10-9:15. Rick Butcher and I were tied for 3rd. with the same Xs, we shoot every week together. Sorry we missed you. 5th place guy ended up shooting with us. it's all good. Maybe we can shoot at E-Ville.


----------



## Core Archery (Jun 26, 2011)

I got a sneaking suspicion that the bumping was from the other side. I've known Brian for years and never would think of him doing such a thing. But truth will come out.


----------



## micedray (Jan 4, 2004)

sahrpshooter said:


> They would never have an odd amount of people in the top group, maybe the bottom this isn't my first rodeo but it's ok you can stick up for your man so you keep your pro staff position


I've been reading all this crap that's being said by people who don't know all the truth. they just want to bash the IBO. As for your comment, our peer groups were set at 4-3-4 so maybe you haven't been to very many rodeo's.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Just curious, was it OK this weekend for the same person to shoot on sunday? i apologize ahead of time if I'm way off base.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

Well I see his religion didn't stop him from shooting on Sunday this time


----------

